# Question about forum inner workings



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi

Sent a PM to someone yesterday which didn't appear in my sent items. Tried sending another message and noticed it said that the recipient's mailbox was full.

There was no way to get either message back









Are they floating around in the ether somewhere?

Fry


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Need to get a message to recipient to clear out their mailbox. Don't think unsent messages hang out in the ether.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Was it war and peace?


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Was it war and peace?


Typically yes.


----------

